# DP



## Speedy88 (Jul 23, 2013)

Isn't it crazy how DP/DR can take what you always knew and loved an turn it upside down, mix it all up. Before all of this I was content living on earth. Looking at the stars an moon at night. I loved waking up in the morning to smell the morning air or go for jogs. I loved staying up late. I love being outside. I loved being around friends an family. Now people seem unreal. At times I feel unreal. My surroundings seem unreal. The thoughts of us being human living on a planet thts floating in space makes me feel super unreal like its all a dream or an illusion. I question the sun, the moon the stars the animals around us the plants everything. It's almost as if I'm in the movie "avatar" with all the weirdness. I always been a religious person an now since DP/DR I question God an it kills me. Before this I beer had any problems. I delt with DP/DR before an I got out of it but these existential questions r consuming me an idk where to turn. I just want morning to be morning again, day time to be daytime, night time to be nighttime. I just want to enjoy being in the sun absorbing its rays. I want to look at a world map an not feel so fake. I want to enjoy each an every day as if it were my last. I never feared death an now I sumwat do. I question afterlife an everything. I just want my old life back without question. I want to know God is with me just like I always knew before. Everything just doesn't make sense. Can anyone relate? Or have had this an got better from it?


----------



## morgenstrn (Aug 16, 2013)

I can so deeply relate yes but I think the thoughts are slowly fading as long as you try to focus on something else.

The more we experience, the more we realize the meaning of these things (just my theory)


----------



## Speedy88 (Jul 23, 2013)

It's very hard to do.


----------



## joey (Aug 23, 2013)

alri dude feel your pain read this http://www.dpselfhel...of-curing-dpdr/


----------



## Hannah12 (May 11, 2013)

Awwhh! I'm the same! I always question things I never EVER used to think of questioning, silly things like why do we look the way we look and all of a sudden, I panic about it!

You know when people say it's okay it'll get better. I never really think it can at worst times because it feels like I'm going to die at any second. Does anyone else feel that they're about to die? Or fly out of their bodies?


----------



## Speedy88 (Jul 23, 2013)

Not so much about about to die but I question alot since this go around thing tht I understood before or made sense I now question. Such as existence, living on earth, the universe afterlife an even question god. I hate this


----------



## Speedy88 (Jul 23, 2013)

I still wonder if one day everything will feel right again. Especially towards these thoughts. It's like I look at existence in a different way now.


----------



## Speedy88 (Jul 23, 2013)

Well I hope so cause this has been rough


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

Hey Selig.

Do you think you relapsed due to the fact you didn't resolve from your childhood, which you've only now come to realise need addressing?


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

Yeah right on man,

It's funny you know, everyone always said I was so chill and easy going, even in confronting situations. I always took solace in that attribute, yet I was definitely churning inside. I was a people pleasure to the max, my GF always used to say to me that I let people walk all over me and never stand up for myself. I guess this stems somewhere back to my past, yet it still eludes me as to where.

I added you on Skype. Be nice to shoot the breeze and inevitably chat about DP


----------

